# Job as a Telecommunication Engineer or Lecturer



## eastmeetswest (Dec 16, 2016)

Hi guys, 

Im in the midst of sorting my 189. Need some advice here, im a telecommunication expert with a PhD in telecommunication from the UK. 

I have a couple of years of job experience in the UK for both lecturing and postdoctoral fellowship, and currently working as a telecommunication expert in the largest telecommunication operator in Malaysia. 

So i would like to understand the market for telecommunications/academics, cause I can go into both, which has better demand?? 

Will my UK experience help in getting a better perspective among Australian employers, cause I know they large require local experience and that I should know the Australian working style. 

Any advice is more than welcome! 

Thx!


----------

